# Is wearing pearls can ease stress and anxiety?



## Emily Starton (Jan 24, 2021)

Yesterday was tough, I fell asleep with my pearls on. It’s kinda weird. Just happened I read that pearls help balance hormonal fluctuations and they ease stress & anxiety. They are also supposed to enrich a person’s spiritual life & help in creating a caring & harmonious atmosphere at home or in the workplace. Do you guys do believe that wearing pearls can really ease stress and anxiety?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2021)

Ive heard a a pearl necklace may induce a bit of anxiety.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 25, 2021)

Emily Starton said:


> Just happened I read that pearls help balance hormonal fluctuations and they ease stress & anxiety.


word of advice: don't take any health advice from an Instagram celebrity, especially if they don't post a credible source for where they got that information.

Quite simply, there is no scientific reasoning that would justify that wearing pearls can really ease stress and anxiety.  That being said, I'm sure there are inanimate objects that can make someone feel better (lucky rabbit's foot, 4 leaf clover, diamond jewelry, etc), but that is more their brain playing tricks on them, vs the good luck charm actually bringing someone good luck and having them feel better.

But if it makes you feel less stressed and anxious, go for it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 25, 2021)

I mean.  Placebo effects are a thing. 

If it works for you, do it. 

But I don't believe  Gwyneth Paltrow's special organic expensive mystical rocks shoved up a ladies you know what is gonna rebalance your chi.

I started taking my vyvanse daily as per my pulmonary Dr because he says it could help my narcolepsy and said I should feel better within 2 weeks.  But I think it's helping already. 

I think I feel better when I eat homemade meals,  they taste better,  are more nutritious and are cheaper,  therefore stress my budget, and therefore me,  less. 

I like to write as a creative outlet. Or journal. Or get errands or chores done. 

To each their own


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 25, 2021)

Let's keep it on the rails please.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 7, 2021)

I dunno, if I wear them, folks stress me by giving me strange looks.  Your mileage may vary.


----------

